# Starts then dies-1996 Volkswagen Jetta GL with a 2.0L engine



## tee1123 (Jun 10, 2007)

We have a 1996 Volkswagen Jetta GL with a 2.0L engine. It would not start after a rain, and we noticed that the coil was sparking so we replaced it. Then it would start up, but would not continue to run. It would fire up for a few seconds and then act like it was out of gas or something. We noticed that the distributor cap was cracked. We thought that some water had gotten into the distributor, so we dried it out and replaced that as well. Nothing changed. We are at a loss because we have replaced the ignition switch, the spark plug wiring, the distributor cap, the coil, the starter and the distributor. We do not believe it to be a fuel system issue at this point because it continues to provide fuel to the engine to start it up, but then it dies out.
Any ideas?


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Starts then dies-1996 Volkswagen Jetta GL with a 2.0L engine (tee1123)*

I would check the spark plug wires and check fuel pressure and fuel pump operation.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Starts then dies-1996 Volkswagen Jetta GL with a 2.0L engine (tee1123)*

This type of behaviour on mine usually means that she wants a new rotor and cap... did you change the rotor and the plugs?


----------



## tee1123 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Starts then dies-1996 Volkswagen Jetta GL with a 2.0L engine (Peter Tong)*

Do you mean the distributor roator? We have changed the spark plugs, wires, distributor cap, distributor roator,distributor, coil, ignition switch, and starter. And fule pressure is fine.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Starts then dies-1996 Volkswagen Jetta GL with a 2.0L engine (tee1123)*

if its dying out your fuel pressure is not fine because that is the most likely cause of an engine acting like this. what fuel pressure did you come up with? did you check residual pressure? if it was an ignition problem the car wouldnt start and die.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Starts then dies-1996 Volkswagen Jetta GL with a 2.0L engine (Mr.Pickles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Pickles* »_if it was an ignition problem the car wouldnt start and die.

I don't know how this statement can be made. I've had bad wires allow the car to start, but then stall. I've had a bad coil allow the car to run for awhile and then quit. I've had a cracked distributor allow the car to run, then stall. They eventually progressed to the point where it wouldn't start, but that was after days or weeks of intermittent rough running and/or stalling.








Case in point: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3248654


_Modified by FL 2.0L at 3:55 PM 6-10-2007_


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

CEL or codes?


----------



## tee1123 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Starts then dies-1996 Volkswagen Jetta GL with a 2.0L engine (Mr.Pickles)*

I don't know about the detail of the fuel pressure, just that my mechanic checked it.
This problem started initially with the car not starting in the rain. I would go out with a hair drier (yes, I might me a red neck) and dry off the coil and distributor cap and she would start just fine. When I got the chance to connect with my mechanic we poured water directly on the distibutor to recreate the issue. That is when we noticed a bead of water coming through the center wire in the cap. We replaced the cap, roater, wires and plugs thinking we had it solved. When it still didn't start we looked to the coil. Sure enough we had a cracked coil with a visable arch. We replaced the coil and the car started but died in 30 sec. Ever since it fires right up and then promptly dies. We replaced the entire distibutor, cleaned out the mass air flow, and checked fule pressure. Sill no change. I can't check the code because the car will not stay running longer than 30sec and my mechanic doesn't have a sensor. Tomorrow we are trying a new coil incase we got a bad one.
I will pass the current comments on to my mechanic. Thanks for the help.


_Modified by tee1123 at 5:05 PM 6-10-2007_


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Starts then dies-1996 Volkswagen Jetta GL with a 2.0L engine (tee1123)*

You might have to do a throttle body alignment.


----------



## tee1123 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Starts then dies-1996 Volkswagen Jetta GL with a 2.0L engine (mk2.slow)*

Can you walk me thourgh that? My mechanic usually works on domestic car and I am pretty sure he has not had to do that.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Starts then dies-1996 Volkswagen Jetta GL with a 2.0L engine (tee1123)*

check for grounding! all ground wires and power wiring too. check if your ecu is dry! I cant think of anything else now, I had the same problem as you did and new rotor, cap, plugs and wires fixed it.


----------



## pjam (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Starts then dies-1996 Volkswagen Jetta GL with a 2.0L engine (tee1123)*

Do you have an Autozone or Advance Auto nearby?
If so, take it there and see if they will run the diagnostic codes for you.
If a code comes up, it will be easier to troubleshoot.


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Starts then dies-1996 Volkswagen Jetta GL with a 2.0L engine (pjam)*

another problem might be the maf sensor, that can cause the starting and dying. spray some maf cleaner on it


----------



## BlueGTIguy (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Starts then dies-1996 Volkswagen Jetta GL with a 2.0L engine (hockeystar17mnj)*

Engines need the following things to run: air, fuel, spark, timing, compression. Now here's why I don't thing you have a spark issue:
Ignition components are most likely to short at lower RPM, as the coil has more time to fully charge between spark discharges. Current will always take the path of least resistance. When the voltage is sufficiently high, and there is a weakness in the coil/cap/wires, then it may easier for the current to short than to jump across the spark plug gap. By this rationale, starting is the most difficult job for an ignition system that leaks voltage. Once the engine is running the RPM is higher than the cranking RPM.



_Modified by BlueGTIguy at 8:17 PM 6-16-2007_


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

He's also ruled it out by changing every component!


----------



## devan85 (Oct 11, 2013)

Did u figure out what was wrong my car does the exact same thing and I need help fixing it.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

devan85 said:


> Did u figure out what was wrong my car does the exact same thing and I need help fixing it.


pretty sure the dude from 7 years ago isnt gonna answer you..


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

I'll leave this here just in case some one needs it in the future.. 

Mine did something similar and replaced the bad coil. Then months later it started failing while driving and it shut off right close to the ghetto. :sly:

I checked everything described and long story short, the plug that connects to the coil had a pin that was not seating properly. I bent it tight and car started right up and ran like a champ. Sometime is the smallest and free **** that breaks.. look for those first.


----------

